# Fresh Batch of Salsa



## Constance (Aug 16, 2005)

I chopped vegies for hours yesterday, and made a darned good batch of salsa. I used Roma tomatoes (seeds removed), onions, sweet bell peppers, garlic, green chilies, chili powder, cumin, salt, a little sugar, lemon juice, and the killer ingredient: a can of El Patio hot Mexican style tomato sauce. It sure packs a big punch in a little can.
The salsa tastes pretty mild at first, then that slow heat grabs ahold of you, and Wow!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll have to look for some of that stuff!!  Mexican food aisle, I assume (not specialty shop).

My peppers are ripening and so are my tomatoes, so salsa making is in my future, too.

*TNX for the recipe!*


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2005)

I am making salsa today as I just brought in a bunch of tomatoes and poblano peppers. I can't wait.


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, Jenny, the Mexican food aisle is where I found it. 

It must be pretty popular: Our son's fiancee is Mexican, and when they came to visit from Florida, she cooked for us. When she saw the El Patio sauce in my pantry, she commented that it was very good sauce, and used half a can in the taco filling and the other half in the chicken quesadilla filling.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

Geez, I'm making Mexican food tonight!!  It must be in the air!  There is a local restaurant that puts VERY thinkly sliced cabbage in their pico di gallo - it's EXCELLENT!!!!  It's very thin and about 2" long strips.  Another lady who owns a Latino market puts very finely diced celery in hers.  You know it's different you just don't know how (well I do lol).


----------



## Shunka (Aug 16, 2005)

Cabbage and celery in salsa is very common around here! They both add an extra flavor. El Pato is a common sauce here too. Sure wakes up meatloaf or whatever you want to use it in.


----------



## Constance (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll try adding cabbage and celery next time...that sounds really good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2005)

My tomatos and jalapenos are ripening as well.  For now, I've bought some Big Papi Corn and Black Bean Salsa. (Big Papi is David Ortiz' nickname - he's the Red Sox designated hitter.)


----------



## jennyema (Aug 19, 2005)

PAPI sells salsa?  I knew Pedro did, but now will have to look for Papi's.


*I LUV PAPI*


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2005)

Stop & Shop carries it.  One flavor, three heat levels.  The medium is quite mild.  We'll have to try the HOT next time.


----------

